# always more coffee in the left spout on my Gaggia Classic



## DariBer (Sep 29, 2012)

When I'm doing a dubbel espresso and have two cups under the portafilter, I always have the problem that the left spout gives me more amount of coffee (liquid).

I was wondering if this is "normal" for a Gaggia Classic, can I do something about this problem?


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Put a tiny wedge under the left side of your machine, and check you've soaked all the crud out of your spouts with detergent.


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

DariBer said:


> When I'm doing a dubbel espresso and have two cups under the portafilter, I always have the problem that the left spout gives me more amount of coffee (liquid).
> 
> I was wondering if this is "normal" for a Gaggia Classic, can I do something about this problem?


Could be your tamping technique, if right handed it would explain it, make sure you put pressure on the left side as you tamp.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a very common issue and more often than not indicates a slight tamping fault.

Try turning the portafilter around 90 degrees before tamping, this is likely to rectify the issue as well.


----------



## seeq (Jul 9, 2011)

I had the same problem, kept trying to perfect my technique, checked the spout was clean, spent days on it, then finally put a spirit level on top and realised the machine wasn't quite level! Check the simple things first


----------

